# South Jetty Surf Report



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Managed 7 this morning, lost a big one right at the rocks. Caught a little of everything bite was from like 8-9 only. Glad I pulled the trigger

If one of the 4 guys I saw down there is on here, please PM me if you happened to grab my kayak cart off the beach, it has 2 PVC T's in it, only one like it and was the only time I used it.

Most fish on live shrimp, caught lots of little bluefish on touts, but no trout, had quite a few smallish ones hit pink/bone and chart/silver top dogs.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

*Round 2*

Took my sons down this morning and only managed 6, but got a solid 23 that pushed 5 lbs on a top dog early. Same thing as the other day, bite was on until like 9 then nothing. Water looked great still, no see ums were killing us as there was no wind for a while then a nice N 5-7.


----------

